# SBEII or Super Vinci



## WalleyeRon (Oct 24, 2006)

Considering another shotgun. Love my SBEII but have shot the Vicni and it shoots very nice. Seems the Vinci has less kick but unsure of the longterm reliability. Are the Vinci's as reliable as the SBEII???


----------

